# beagles for sale



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

8yr old male, hes akc and nkc registered. $ 250.00 obo

..........grch sudduths mississippi hammer
hummer
...........rch suddths mississippi sadie

5yr old female, shes akc registered. $ 250.00

............. legues danny boy
joise
............. hemenways missy
great hunting dogs. 
248 807-9082


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

btt


----------

